
Ask HN: How do you access journals outside of academia? - popinman322
Journal subscriptions seem outrageously expensive if you have a broad range of interests. Outside of illegal access, what are some cost-effective ways of accessing a broad collection of journals outside of academia?
======
timthorn
If you're in the UK, your local library can be a good start:
[http://www.accesstoresearch.org.uk/](http://www.accesstoresearch.org.uk/)

------
RossBencina
If you have studied at a University in the past, look into whether your
library has a past-student's membership. I know mine does (~$20/year for
e-journal access only, $130 for full borrowing rights).

------
xevb3k
Inter-library loan?

Really, I don't think there's an easy/cheap way. That's why scihub/libgen
exist.

